# Any Other RPG Nerds Around?



## wingchun100 (May 12, 2014)

I was just browsing the forum on this webcomic called THE ZOMBIE HUNTERS. One of their forums was called "RPG." It hasn't been posted on in a while, but the idea of the game was that people created characters that populated the ZOMBIE HUNTERS world. While zombies have become the cliche monster of the moment, it struck me as kind of cool to play a zombie apocalypse RPG. Unfortunately, no one has posted on that particular forum since mid-2013. In internet years, that's back in the Ice Age.

A long time ago there was an old school paper and pencil RPG called NINJAS AND SUPERSPIES which, as far as I know, is the only game out there to heavily feature martial arts. But that wasn't the only thing heavy about it: the rules were very cumbersome and annoying...a surefire way to guarantee limited success/popularity.

So, are there any other RPG geeks here? Maybe if there are enough, we could start a thread that was a game. It could be martial arts based...or zombie apocalypse...or martial artists who find themselves in the middle of a zombie apocalypse! LOL


----------



## granfire (May 12, 2014)

MMORPG.....but I have not logged in in over a week...


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 12, 2014)

I played D&D from the time of the basic set until Gygax died and the game started changing every week. 
I played Diablo from 1.0 and I've got a couple rather decent D3 chars now. 



Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Takai (May 12, 2014)

Still play 3.5 about once a month.

I remember Ninjas and Superspies,man...that takes me way back.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 12, 2014)

Takai said:


> Still play 3.5 about once a month.
> 
> I remember Ninjas and Superspies,man...that takes me way back.



If I could come up with something, it'd be cool to start a text-based game...if anyone was up for it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 12, 2014)

I play and go to Gen Con.

The Zombie Survival Role Playing Game - Outbreak: UNDEAD 
The above is a good Zombie RPG. 

I play this at Gen Con. 


I also play Shadowrun and AD&D. AD&D is a mix of 1st and Second rules. 

I also have played Pathfinder, Mage, Changling, Vampire, Traveler, Twilight 2000, Rune Quest, Paranoia, Call of Cthulhu and others.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

Rich Parsons said:


> I play and go to Gen Con.
> 
> The Zombie Survival Role Playing Game - Outbreak: UNDEAD
> The above is a good Zombie RPG.
> ...



Oh, I miss Cthulhu. I tried running a campaign with that ages ago that brought the PC's together as a team of paranormal experts, investigating some cult that was gathering up a series of artifacts for some unknown purpose. It would have been a good one...if people could have gotten together more often.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 13, 2014)

D&D since the first days of the game (still play when I can find old time gamers)
Diablo II from the time it came out (still play it when my grandson is here)
EQ  new to this game but sure whish I had started earlier


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 13, 2014)

I DM at a Pathfinder game on Fridays. 

As far as computer RPGs go, I'm currently replaying Baldurs Gate while I await the release of the newest Dragon Age installment.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

I am always scouring the internet for PBEM or play by post games. Maybe this is just because I am on a major time constraint, but the results are never that good. It'd be cool if someone started a site where people could come to play just about any game they could think of, even defunct ones like the old, old, OLD school spy game TOP SECRET. Or you could have GM's making up games for things that don't exist yet.


----------



## Blindside (May 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> It'd be cool if someone started a site where people could come to play just about any game they could think of, even defunct ones like the old, old, OLD school spy game TOP SECRET.



Gyrojet pistol!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Gyrojet pistol!



Ha! I never played the game myself, but that would be awesome if that was in there.


----------



## Blindside (May 13, 2014)

Used to play regularly, starting in the second grade or so with Basic Edition D&D, I think I still have a container with one of those pale blue dice still rattling around somewhere.  Maxed out in college with a really well established gaming group, a heavily modded AD&D ruleset mostly a mix of gen 1&2, Cyberbunk, and Shadowrun.  Was actually part of a game development group for WOTC for a LARP version of Ars Magica but that went belly up after about 6 months.  I spent years on game development for the Incarna system, mostly focusing combat game mechanics, weapon and armors stats, a fantasy world ecosystem, and certain PC race culture and biology.  But for the past oh four years I just haven't done much too busy with life and kids.  

I will say that the number of students of martial arts that used to be serious gamers is pretty high percentage wise.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Used to play regularly, starting in the second grade or so with Basic Edition D&D, I think I still have a container with one of those pale blue dice still rattling around somewhere.  Maxed out in college with a really well established gaming group, a heavily modded AD&D ruleset mostly a mix of gen 1&2, Cyberbunk, and Shadowrun.  Was actually part of a game development group for WOTC for a LARP version of Ars Magica but that went belly up after about 6 months.  I spent years on game development for the Incarna system, mostly focusing combat game mechanics, weapon and armors stats, a fantasy world ecosystem, and certain PC race culture and biology.  But for the past oh four years I just haven't done much too busy with life and kids.
> 
> I will say that the number of students of martial arts that used to be serious gamers is pretty high percentage wise.



Yeah same here on the busy part. There was a "play by post" game that I was a part of in 2003 called "This Thing We Do" that was a mafia game. I made up a hitman called the Razor. What you would do is write your posts as if they were short stories. Naturally if these involved other people's characters, you would include them. Sometimes you would also have to run them by the GM's first to see what the effect of what you wanted to do would be. It was fun while it lasted.

I'm kinda digging on the idea I mentioned above though...I'll have to look into setting something like that up!


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2014)

As a kid, I played D&D/AD&D (got the Basic and Expert sets for my 12th birthday).  Also played Gamma World, Boot Hill and Top Secret. 

Got into 2nd Edition D&D while in the USAF.  Have been in a regular 3rd edition group for years.  Not technically 3rd edition anymore.  When WotC went to 4th edition, we settled into Pathfinder.  I like that system in particular.

I also really enjoy some console RPGs, but stick to single player games like Skyrim or Fallout 3.  I tend to like the sandbox games like those more than any MMORPGs.  

I have recently gotten back into Diablo 3 a little.  I wish it had the humor of Baldur's Gate, but alas, there is no "buttkicking for goodness."  Not what I would call an RPG, per se, but it's mindless fun.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

Actually I did some quick research on how to start a play by post site that would feature multiple games and saw there were already quite a few out there, so my idea isn't all that unique. :-( However, all game sites are blocked at my job. Since I can't see them, I have no idea how long it's been since any of those pages have been active. We'll see.


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Actually I did some quick research on how to start a play by post site that would feature multiple games and saw there were already quite a few out there, so my idea isn't all that unique. :-( However, all game sites are blocked at my job. Since I can't see them, I have no idea how long it's been since any of those pages have been active. We'll see.



How mean of your boss to block game sites! 
:lfao:


----------



## wingchun100 (May 13, 2014)

granfire said:


> How mean of your boss to block game sites!
> :lfao:



Hey if they don't block this, they shouldn't block game sites! LOL


----------



## bluewaveschool (May 13, 2014)

I miss playing V:tM.  Other than that, played Diablo 1-3 (hate 3), Guild Wars 1, and City of Heroes.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2014)

bluewaveschool said:


> I miss playing V:tM.  Other than that, played Diablo 1-3 (hate 3), Guild Wars 1, and City of Heroes.



Hated Diablo 3 when it first came out, but it's really a lot like Diablo 2 now.  Just as fun for me.  They balanced the classes, eliminated the auction house, tweaked the item drop system and generally made the game more fun.

If you purchased diablo 3, it might be worth dusting off your battle.net account and giving it another go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> Hated Diablo 3 when it first came out, but it's really a lot like Diablo 2 now.  Just as fun for me.  They balanced the classes, eliminated the auction house, tweaked the item drop system and generally made the game more fun.
> 
> If you purchased diablo 3, it might be worth dusting off your battle.net account and giving it another go.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Agreed. And with the adjustable difficulty if Torment mode, there's plenty of challenge for anybody. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jezr74 (May 14, 2014)

My favorite mmorpg of all time was Everquest some 15 years ago.

And have just recently jumped back on it via project1999.org .

Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (May 14, 2014)

Well, a quick browse of the websites I found last night reveals that, as I suspected, they haven't been active for a year or more. So my idea could still be one worth executing.


----------



## crushing (May 14, 2014)

Speaking of "RPG Nerds"....

Back in the mid 90s after I ETS'd from the regular Army and came back home I decided to go back to college and upgrade my Associate's in Science to a Bachelor's degree.  I loved working with computers; from my C= 64, to an Amiga 500, then an Amiga 4000 and to be compatible, an IBM PC Clone, so I decided to go for either a CS or CIS degree.  One of my classes working towards the degree was AS/400 programming using Report Programming Generator.  I was so excited to start my first programming class that when I dialed in to a local BBS that I frequented I decided to share this.  Wow!  Imagine my surprise when I found a forum on the BBS dedicated to RPG!  So I went ahead and shared with my excitement with these other RPG enthusiasts and they...we all had a good laugh at me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 14, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Used to play regularly, starting in the second grade or so with Basic Edition D&D, I think I still have a container with one of those pale blue dice still rattling around somewhere.  Maxed out in college with a really well established gaming group, a heavily modded AD&D ruleset mostly a mix of gen 1&2, Cyberbunk, and Shadowrun.  Was actually part of a game development group for WOTC for a LARP version of Ars Magica but that went belly up after about 6 months.  I spent years on game development for the Incarna system, mostly focusing combat game mechanics, weapon and armors stats, a fantasy world ecosystem, and certain PC race culture and biology.  But for the past oh four years I just haven't done much too busy with life and kids.
> 
> I will say that the number of students of martial arts that used to be serious gamers is pretty high percentage wise.



I had a friend (John D Lees - Deceased) who worked with various publishers for new gaming products. I was part of his play test group as well as secondary reader and idea bouncer so he could talk things out. He was great at making maps as well as publishing. (* RIP John Lees - Company Questions - HERO Games *)


So I know that working on games can be time consuming with little to no pay back other than enjoyment of the process. 

Just an acknowledgement to the level of work it takes to do what you did.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 14, 2014)

I wish my RPG group in high school had gotten more into Shadowrun. Ever since NEUROMANCER, I have been a super cyberpunk fan.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2014)

I've been an RPG'er since the late 70's when Basic D&D came out.  Continued playing pencil and paper style until we all got too grown up with work and families to get a group together often enough .  Now play LOTRO ... a lot! .


----------



## wingchun100 (May 15, 2014)

Sukerkin said:


> I've been an RPG'er since the late 70's when Basic D&D came out.  Continued playing pencil and paper style until we all got too grown up with work and families to get a group together often enough .  Now play LOTRO ... a lot! .



I'm trying to arrange something for a play by post forum. If that proves to be too much work, then it would be a simple play by email. If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## jks9199 (May 15, 2014)

Years ago, played D&D (boxed set) and Advanced D&D.  And (I'm surprised not to have seen this one posted yet) Traveller.  Got out of it when my friends had trouble with reality testing... and I was facing the real world.  Haven't had time or opportunity to do anything in literally decades.  Not wowed by any of the RPG on-line/computer games.  Too much trouble...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2014)

I played Traveller too, JKS .  And Aftermath ... and Iron Crown ... and Space Master ... and Runequest ...


----------



## jks9199 (May 15, 2014)

One of the things I recall liking about Traveller was that you could have an enjoyable afternoon or evening just creating a character and developing their history "before" you'd even start playing a game with them.  Most of the others...  Well, once you generated the stock attributes, you were done.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 16, 2014)

My favorite RPG was a diceless one that my friend came up with on his own called Amnesia. It's just what it sounds like: the adventure would start out with the words, "You wake up." Then you had to find out who you are. So there was no character creation. It kind of happened as you went along. Lots of improvisation, lots of fun. He would often take something you did or said and use that as a way to decide where to go with the adventure.


----------

